# ocz fatal1ty timing settings with Asus M3A78-EM



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello all.  I just recently purchased OCZ Fatal1ty Edition 4GB PC2 8500 model OCZ2F10664GK.  I have an Asus M3A78-EM motherboard.  According to OCZ, the memory timing settings is 6-7-7-20.  However, in the BIOS, I can't set it exactly to 6-7-7-20, but I got it close as I could.  Is this sufficient, or should I replace the memory?

I'm trying to oc the Asus 9950, and I'm running into stability issues, so I was wondering if this was a cause to my problem.  Thanks

- Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you set the voltages manually, to whatever it requires?

Looking at your system specs it appears you are using a video card for a hard drive. That could also cause problems.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Have you set the voltages manually, to whatever it requires?
> 
> Looking at your system specs it appears you are using a video card for a hard drive. That could also cause problems.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090720/uptime.jpg



Yes, I did set the voltage manually to what it to 2v what it requires.  I forgot to set that.  Maybe that is what is causing my problems.

Also there was a typo in my system specs.  I now have a hard drive listed in its proper section now.

- Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

i could only have imagined the laughs, if it wasnt a mistake, and your PC somehow worked anyway.

Lets see how it goes with the voltages, thats a fairly common step that gets missed (not that the ram companies ever inform you that you need to set it manually...)


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a little confuse here. Lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> I'm a little confuse here. Lol.



he forgot to set his ram voltage. and he made a funny screwup in his system specs.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i could only have imagined the laughs, if it wasnt a mistake, and your PC somehow worked anyway.
> 
> Lets see how it goes with the voltages, thats a fairly common step that gets missed (not that the ram companies ever inform you that you need to set it manually...)



The timings for the ram is 6-7-7-20.  I set them to 6-6-6-18 I think.  That's the closest that the mobo settings would allow.  I did set the voltage for the memory at exactly 2 v though.  Is that ok, and when I oc the processor, do I have to raise the the voltage for the memory?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2009)

check if there is any bios updates


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> The timings for the ram is 6-7-7-20.  I set them to 6-6-6-18 I think.  That's the closest that the mobo settings would allow.  I did set the voltage for the memory at exactly 2 v though.  Is that ok, and when I oc the processor, do I have to raise the the voltage for the memory?  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh



when you OC the CPU, your ram goes up too. So yes, you may need to raise ram voltage to get it there.

Lower is faster with timings, so running lower than stock means you're already OCing your ram.
By closest you didnt specify if the other options were lower (faster/tigther) or higher (slower/looser) - as said above, a BIOS update may give you more options there.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> when you OC the CPU, your ram goes up too. So yes, you may need to raise ram voltage to get it there.
> 
> Lower is faster with timings, so running lower than stock means you're already OCing your ram.
> By closest you didnt specify if the other options were lower (faster/tigther) or higher (slower/looser) - as said above, a BIOS update may give you more options there.



The other options I set them to was lower slightly.  Checked BIOS for updates.  I'm using current BIOS.  I'm try to stay current on that.  I check for BIOS updates once a week, when I check for program updates.

= Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry, OC testing crashed my PC so my message got eaten.

edit: nevermind, found the right ram, will make another post.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> I wonder if he is setting the rams freq in the bios to 1066mhz mode or using the 800mhz div?



Not sure.  How would I check that?

- Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> Not sure.  How would I check that?
> 
> - Josh



He's asking if your ram is set to 800Mhz or 1066. I dont see why that would be relevant to timing options not being available.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_8500_fatal1ty_4gb_dual_channel
Your ram.

6-7-7-20 at 2.0v... jesus christ OCZ has got the worst ram they have ever sold, and slapped that idiots name all over it.

at 2.0V, the ram should do 5-5-5-18 or something, not these poor timings. I think you bought a poor product.

With timings that high, many motherboards may not even support it. Most cap out around 6-6-6-21.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> goto jumper free config in the bios... scroll down till you see memory dram timing config...
> there you'll see memory clock mode.... set it to 1066mhz



how is this going to

A: help get the correct timings

B: help overclocking

?


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> He's asking if your ram is set to 800Mhz or 1066. I dont see why that would be relevant to timing options not being available.
> 
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_8500_fatal1ty_4gb_dual_channel
> Your ram.
> ...



Should I set the timing settings to 5-5-5-18 instead of the ones that I put in?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> Should I set the timing settings to 5-5-5-18 instead of the ones that I put in?



i doubt it would work. Its likely these are bum ram chips that are incapable of faster timings, or they'd be sold with faster timings.

I just got 4GB of 1066Mhz ram that does 5-5-5-15 for $50 Au, so i'm kinda angry that OCZ would even sell this ram.

If you set this ram to 5-5-5-15, you'll more than likely end up with a PC that wont turn on until you reset the BIOS.


fullinfusion: There is nothing wrong with trying to help. But random advice that isnt related to what he's asking for is off-topic, and pretty much irrelevant. His question was asking what should he do since he cant set default timings. overclocking his ram by running even lower timings, is NOT solving his problem of getting it to run at STOCK.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i doubt it would work. Its likely these are bum ram chips that are incapable of faster timings, or they'd be sold with faster timings.
> 
> I just got 4GB of 1066Mhz ram that does 5-5-5-15 for $50 Au, so i'm kinda angry that OCZ would even sell this ram.
> 
> ...



Although Fullinfusion's suggestion about setting it to 1066 MHz mode was irrelevant, it was somewhat of a help.  The closest thing that I saw regarding clock speed of the ram was the memclock value in the BIOS.  The settings for that is 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz, 400 MHz, and 533 MHz.  When I explorred those higher memclock value settings, I had higher values for the timing, so I can set the timing values higher.  My question is, if I use 1066 memory, what memclock value should I use?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 20, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> Although Fullinfusion's suggestion about setting it to 1066 MHz mode was irrelevant, it was somewhat of a help.  The closest thing that I saw regarding clock speed of the ram was the memclock value in the BIOS.  The settings for that is 200 MHz, 266 MHz, 333 MHz, 400 MHz, and 533 MHz.  When I explorred those higher memclock value settings, I had higher values for the timing, so I can set the timing values higher.  My question is, if I use 1066 memory, what memclock value should I use?  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh


533mhz.... 533x2=1066mhz mate... glad my irrelevancy was some what helpful... what i was trying to get at b4 getting >>>> well... on asus changing the memoy clock opens up different timings...


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

fullinfusion said:


> 533mhz.... 533x2=1066mhz mate... glad my irrelevancy was some what helpful... what i was trying to get at b4 getting >>>> well... on asus changing the memoy clock opens up different timings...



I stand corrected.  Your irrelevancy was more than somewhat helpful, it was really helpful.  You are right... on Asus motherboards, changing the memory clock does open up different timings.  That is exactly why I didn't see the correct timings for my OCZ Fatal1ty ram.  And I thought the ram was either bad or incompatable when in reality I just had incorrect BIOS settings.  Thanks again.  Greatly appreciated it.

- Josh


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 21, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> I stand corrected.  Your irrelevancy was more than somewhat helpful, it was really helpful.  You are right... on Asus motherboards, changing the memory clock does open up different timings.  That is exactly why I didn't see the correct timings for my OCZ Fatal1ty ram.  And I thought the ram was either bad or incompatable when in reality I just had incorrect BIOS settings.  Thanks again.  Greatly appreciated it.
> 
> - Josh


your welcome mate, that's why i take a different approach to things like this.... gota read between the lines...... glad it opened up for ya...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

that is very strange that a motherboard would give different timing options, at different frequencies. Thats not exactly normal.

533 is what you need for 1066, when OC'ing drop it to 400.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that is very strange that a motherboard would give different timing options, at different frequencies. Thats not exactly normal.
> 
> 533 is what you need for 1066, when OC'ing drop it to 400.



When oc'ing, should I up the voltage while I'm at it or keep it at 2V?  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> When oc'ing, should I up the voltage while I'm at it or keep it at 2V?  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh



set it lower. if its 800MHz ram, set it to 667 before you start OCing

edit: since you have 1066, set it to 800 before starting. If you set it to 1066 at 266 FSB, god knows what it would be running at when you raised the FSB to 333.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> set it lower. if its 800MHz ram, set it to 667 before you start OCing
> 
> edit: since you have 1066, set it to 800 before starting. If you set it to 1066 at 266 FSB, god knows what it would be running at when you raised the FSB to 333.



OK, so I lower the timing settings down to 6-6-7 and lower it down to 800 MHz before oc'ing.  How much should I lower the voltage down to?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> OK, so I lower the timing settings down to 6-6-7 and lower it down to 800 MHz before oc'ing.  How much should I lower the voltage down to?



leave the voltage at stock. The idea is that as you increase the FSB, your ram gets closer and closer to its stock clocks - so by leaving stock voltage, you're giving yourself that headroom.


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> leave the voltage at stock. The idea is that as you increase the FSB, your ram gets closer and closer to its stock clocks - so by leaving stock voltage, you're giving yourself that headroom.



I understand.  Thanks a lot for all of your help.  It was greatly appreciated.

- Josh


----------



## Uptime73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> set it lower. if its 800MHz ram, set it to 667 before you start OCing
> 
> edit: since you have 1066, set it to 800 before starting. If you set it to 1066 at 266 FSB, god knows what it would be running at when you raised the FSB to 333.



I set it to 800 and when I did that, I noticed that the maxium value for TRP allowed was 6 instead of 7 as you suggested.  So the timing settings for 800 MHz I set was 6-6-6.  Is this sufficient or will that timing cause a problem.  Thanks.

- Josh


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2009)

Uptime73 said:


> I set it to 800 and when I did that, I noticed that the maxium value for TRP allowed was 6 instead of 7 as you suggested.  So the timing settings for 800 MHz I set was 6-6-6.  Is this sufficient or will that timing cause a problem.  Thanks.
> 
> - Josh



it should be ok, i guess.

Sounds like a dodgy performance 'tweak' done to the board - it shouldnt force tighter timings like that.


----------

